# Lake Ogemaw ice conditions



## buckhuntin (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My parents have a place on lake Ogemaw and was thinking about going up on the weekend of Jan 14. Just wondering if anyone has checked it out and how much ice there is. Any info would be greatly appreciated...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

so jealous..... What an outstanding fishing lake. My godparents had a place on that lake for 10 years but now live in florida


----------



## sandman_iac (Jan 27, 2009)

Is Ogemaw really a good place to fish? I've been wondering about it. My cousin just bought some land right on the lake and we're talking about going up there and trying it out. What kind of fish does it hold, how deep is it? etc.etc. If you can give me any sort of information that would be great. PM me if you want. Thanks,

Sandman


----------



## buckhuntin (Feb 26, 2011)

I've never icefished it but during the summer I've caught lots of northerns,perch,crappie and gills. My cousins have been catching walleye in the summers for the past couple of years. I'm going to give it a couple more weeks to freeze up. I'm not sure how much ice if any there is now but anyone with info it would be appreciated.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunterjon313 (Feb 13, 2011)

We gota place on the lake, its great fishin in the summer huge bass decent pike, big gills and we got a few tasty walleyes. Im not sure on the ice conditions yet but ill be heading up somtime in mid february for winter fest, im sure it will be good by then, prolly safe now id imagine... iv done a little ice fishing there, usually set up a tip up or two, its not to hard to get a pike on um usein sucker minnows, got a few gills and perch also on minnows and wax worms, I mostly do machine ridin on the lake tho....good luck!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckhuntin (Feb 26, 2011)

There's got to be somebody holding out on some info...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishin-Magician (Jan 13, 2012)

buckhuntin said:


> There's got to be somebody holding out on some info...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I've got a place on the lake it's pretty good fishin
Pike are 20-35 inches lots of bass some perch n gills and it's been stocked with walleye the big walleye this summer on report was around 25 if I remember correctly
It's has some big channel catfish in it too 
But about the ice I just got off the phone with the owner of Kay-jacs a great place to get all your quick fishin needs or beverages and munchies 
He told me there's 5 inches and some anglers fishin but that it's been slow so far
Or there just tight lipped lol
Whatever it is I'm bout to head up and find out for myself
I'll keep you all posted
Let's get fishin


----------



## buckhuntin (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks bud. I wanted to go this weekend but plans changed. I will be getting up there in a few weeks hopefully to find some crappie and big pike...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ogemaw Forever (Jan 19, 2012)

My father has been on this lake for 45 years and still enjoying it. I personally have caught hundreds of northerns while ice fishing. My uncle live on the lake all year and they say the lake had a lot of open water on it. This was Monday night so perhaps it has froze over since. Was planning on a trip up this weekend but if no ice, no way. Anyone else able to report ice conditions?


----------



## Fishin-Magician (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I just got back from ice fishing on lake ogemaw from Sunday till today
Had lots of fun caught some good fish and can report some thinner spots of ice but no open ice 
Everything I cored was 7 -9 inches and I checked and fished all over the lake and drank a few beers so I had alil extra courage along with a friend to get me thru till I found that it was nice and solid and safe
I ate three meals a day on the ice on my grill and my only regret was that I left the quad at home
Had a chance to talk and fish with some others anglers out there too and they were catching fish to
Grabing the quad and my girlfriend right now and heading back up tmrw thru the weekend so come on up and fish on


----------



## sandman_iac (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone have a good report on the ice up at Ogemaw?


----------



## ghenige (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes I am interested in knowing also.


----------



## jmich24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Headed up tomorrow morning. Can report back Sunday if anyone is interested.


----------



## Fishin-Magician (Jan 13, 2012)

I was up there Thursday and there was kites of ice and anglers


If ya ain't losing lures
Ya ain't fishing


----------



## Fishin-Magician (Jan 13, 2012)

Lots of ice


If ya ain't losing lures
Ya ain't fishing


----------



## jmich24 (Jul 29, 2009)

9 to 10 inches of ice yesterday in most spots. Lots of slush from snow on Fridays storm.


----------

